# Finding shrimp in aquaclear



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

every once in a while i find one of my crystal red shrimp in the leftmost empty area of my aquaclear where the intake tube connects. i find it odd since i'm using a fluval edge prefilter and the shrimp dont seem to be injured from the impeller. is it possible that the shrimp are jumping into the filter somehow?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I don't think the shrimp at the microscopic size can jump into the filter. There's a higher probability that is could have found a way through a fluval edge prefilter. I find RCS shrimplets in my canister filter and I place a fluval edge prefilter also.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive had that issue before with other hob filters. I find that some of my shrimps like current and will hangout where the water flows out. If you lower your tank water lvl a bit it should be ok sometimes they go against the current and up the filter if the waterline is high.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

they are adult crs, so i assume they are going through the outflow.. I guess i won't mind as long as they arent hurt. i just net them out and put them back in. my water level is really high but i prefer it that way.

thx!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ive had the same things with my cherry shrimps even though the intack is totally coverd in a block of foam so it has to be the swimming up the outake as i keep my water level high


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes! Thanks for mentioning this. I'd better take a look!


----------

